# Needing bad molt advice



## Chrome (Mar 17, 2007)

Ok, so Shiva molted last night, and I think he has maybe 1 or two molts left.

Sadly one of his back legs past the first joint has curled and he is struggling with it.... but everything else is just fine!

Your advice? Do i cut it off?


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes cut it off at the knee joint with a scissors.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 17, 2007)

I think I would wait a while to see if it gets any better before snipping it off. Once you snip it off, it's not going back on.


----------



## Rick (Mar 17, 2007)

> Yes cut it off at the knee joint with a scissors.


No don't cut it off at the knee. Leave as much as possible and leave the joint. Only do this if it's affecting the mantis.


----------



## Chrome (Mar 18, 2007)

well its affecting him a bit, he keeps going to place it but cant, so wiggles it around for ages then just gives up.

Any ideas how this happened anyway?


----------



## Rick (Mar 18, 2007)

> well its affecting him a bit, he keeps going to place it but cant, so wiggles it around for ages then just gives up. Any ideas how this happened anyway?


It just happens from time to time.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 18, 2007)

> well its affecting him a bit, he keeps going to place it but cant, so wiggles it around for ages then just gives up. Any ideas how this happened anyway?


It usually happens when they're molting and they take too long or if they want to start walking around before they're completely out of their molt.


----------



## Chrome (Mar 19, 2007)

I cut his leg it was not fun doing it but he actually seems perfectly fine!


----------



## stevesm (Mar 19, 2007)

*CRINGE* Well done...


----------

